# Recording TV1 vs. TV2



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a question regarding my 722k, which I've had for a couple of months now. I noticed something last night while setting a recording in which the device did not behave as I expected.

I run my 722k in dual mode, with record plus activated and TV2 as the preference. When watching TV1 on my HDTV, if I invoke the guide and select a future program to record, upon completion it schedules the recording to TV2, which is what I expected.

However, when I went to my SDTV (TV2) last night, and invoked the guide and selected a program on Travel HD (ch 215) for recording, it also scheduled for TV2. I would have expected it to schedule on TV1. I had no other timer conflicts going that would have forced it to TV2.

The only solution I thought of would have been to wait until the program began, then started the recording and manually chose TV1 for the recording.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this how it's supposed to behave, or am I missing something in the setup? I would like to, when scheduling a future recording from the guide, be able to choose the tuner. Is this possible?

Any help greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The default is TV2, so it will always go to Tv2, unless there is a show already recording.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

menu - preferences - record plus

change the setting there to disable. Any timers you set up thereafter will default to the tv that you are at when you set them up unless something is already recording on that tv at the time the timer fires.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks. So basically from what I see is that if I'm watching TV2 and I want to set a guide recording to be forced to TV1 then I can change the record plus preference to TV1 (just temporarily), create the timer, then I can set the preference back to TV2, which is where I want it 99% of the time.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

SDWC said:


> Thanks. So basically from what I see is that if I'm watching TV2 and I want to set a guide recording to be forced to TV1 then I can change the record plus preference to TV1 (just temporarily), create the timer, then I can set the preference back to TV2, which is where I want it 99% of the time.


You have to be carefull. Switching it can mess up your future timers.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish they would give you the option of selecting tv1 or tv2. If you select record after a show has started you have that option.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is really by design, as TV1 is considered the main room... and you don't want TV2 hijacking TV1 from the main room.

I think there would be a much higher rate of complaint if Dish had allowed TV2 to force recordings to TV1.... where people in the main room would be mad that the auxiliary TV kicked them off something they were watching.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks again to all of you who replied, very helpful as always.


----------



## CivicBeater (Apr 22, 2009)

Since it's somewhat relative, a 622 on a QAM system which forces it to only be in single tuner mode. I've got one that when you set it to record a show it defaults to Tuner 2. However when the software attempts to record the show on Tuner it it's not allowed too as it's locked into single tuner mode. How can I set the 622 to always record from tuner 1??


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you are using QAM, you can't get it to default to TV1 for recordings. You are locked into single mode. In single mode, Record plus is Enabled and TV2 is the selected default. Also, the TV2 UHF Pro remote can't control the receiver w/o changing it to be a TV1 UHF Pro. As long as you are in Single mode, it shouldn't matter too much whether it uses TV1 or TV2 for the recording. Can't you just switch to the other tuner. I don't have a QAM setup, but I thought that Swap still functioned. If PIP and Swap don't work on your QAM setup, I'd get why you might want to default to TV1 - but I don't know how you could make that happen.


----------



## CivicBeater (Apr 22, 2009)

CABill said:


> If you are using QAM, you can't get it to default to TV1 for recordings. You are locked into single mode. In single mode, Record plus is Enabled and TV2 is the selected default. Also, the TV2 UHF Pro remote can't control the receiver w/o changing it to be a TV1 UHF Pro. As long as you are in Single mode, it shouldn't matter too much whether it uses TV1 or TV2 for the recording. Can't you just switch to the other tuner. I don't have a QAM setup, but I thought that Swap still functioned. If PIP and Swap don't work on your QAM setup, I'd get why you might want to default to TV1 - but I don't know how you could make that happen.


It's in single mode, however it's locked in it. So there is no way to switch the DVR into TV2. You would think it would record fine on the TV2 however it doesn't. It seems to be a conflict in the software. I understand why they would want it to default to Tuner 2, however in a QAM system the Receiver locks it into Tuner 1. So something appears needed to be changed or there has to be a workaround.

What if I disable record plus?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

In Single mode, Record Plus can't be changed (not unique to a QAM setup). You can't even cursor over to the field. I knew a QAM would be locked to Single mode, but usually Single mode allows you to PIP and Swap between tuners (not actually changing between TV1 and TV2 which are OUTPUTs and not Tuners).

I don't quite get what happens when you set something to record. I understand it doesn't work right, but don't know what goes wrong. When you do Menu-6-1-1, it should display the Sat, transponder, Tuner being used for the current channel. If you cursor over to the Tuner and change to the other sat tuner, does the signal strength go to zero - no lock? If so, do you have two QAM connections available to you so you could connect both tuners?

My only QAM setup experience is from reading stuff on the DISH website, so the installers would be able to help you more. If you describe the connections to the sat tuners on the back of the 622, I might have some WAG, but it would be a GUESS.


----------



## CivicBeater (Apr 22, 2009)

Well in "QAM Mode" the menu 6-1-1 screen is completely different from what you're used too.. It also doesn't allow you to switch from TV1 to TV2. It also doesn't show transponders, rather frequencies.

While in TV1 and you try to record, the software is telling it to record on TV2. At the same time it's as if it doesn't realize that TV2 is disabled as it's locked into QAM mode.

I wouldn't be surprised that this is a legitimate conflict as Dish N. seems to put little thought/engineering towards the use of their receivers in MDU markets.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

TV2 may be disabled, but in Single Mode the receiver should simply record from the other tuner (not to be confused with TV2 which is an OUTPUT), the one that's not currently in use. If the other tuner is already recording, the one you're watching will be used for the next recording. Has your receiver always worked as you describe?


----------



## CivicBeater (Apr 22, 2009)

BobaBird said:


> TV2 may be disabled, but in Single Mode the receiver should simply record from the other tuner (not to be confused with TV2 which is an OUTPUT), the one that's not currently in use. If the other tuner is already recording, the one you're watching will be used for the next recording. Has your receiver always worked as you describe?


I was confusing TV2 which is an output. You're correct. I believe I have a bad feed on one of the input lines. Possibly a bad QBOX. Thank you.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Time to try swapping the Q-Boxes. You might also need to borrow a known working one from a neighbor to help determine if one of yours has gone bad.


----------



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

Same thread title, new question:

(I'm an infrequent visitor and I did look for the answer. I found it at "Stuff one should know about the ViP 622/722" posting, but I'm getting some conflicting info from Dish.)

I don't (yet) own a 722, but I'm about to get a new HDTV and will probably get the 722. We currently regularly record two shows at once on our 522. In talking with Dish tech support about other "can it do..." kinds of questions, the point came up that the 722 canNOT record two HD satellite programs at the same time.

This seems simply wrong to me. I understand that the TV2 output is SD only, but I intend to operate the receiver in single mode anyway with just an HDTV hooked up via HDMI to TV1 output. I looked in these forums and found, "You can record 3 shows at one time if you have OTA connected. (All 3 can be HD) " For this question, I don't care about OTA.

Dish says that if the channel on TV2 has an equivalent SD channel, it'll automatically switch and record in SD. If there is no equivalent SD channel, the TV2 event simply will not record. Two separate techs were unequivocal about this and said that I'd have to wait for the 922, the primary feature difference of which is that it WILL record two simultaneous satellite shows.

I looked in the manual but it doesn't mention this at all.

What's the "final answer"?

Thanks!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Those "techs" don't know what they're talking about. I record 2 different HD shows at once all the time (I have a 622 in Single mode). No auto-downgrade to SD either. I wonder what they were smoking.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have looked over the threads here you'll know that some Dish employees insist on giving out incorrect information for some unknown reason in this, and other, areas.

The 722 will in fact record 2 HD SAT channels and 1 OTA channel at the same time and you can watch another pre-recorded program on the hard drive while that is happening.

IF you were in dual mode, instead of single mode, then each TV could watch a pre-recorded program while all of those recordings were happening.

Dish really needs to fix these misinformation scenarios from their CSR/TSRs because I have no doubt that they lose some customers by underselling what their equipment can actually do.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

If you are in dual mode with Record Plus disabled and watching on TV2... and then want to set up a recording on TV1 just go to TV1 and set up the recording.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GravelChan said:


> If you are in dual mode with Record Plus disabled and watching on TV2... and then want to set up a recording on TV1 just go to TV1 and set up the recording.


I love 12:13 AM answers. What question does this answer? :lol:


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> I love 12:13 AM answers. What question does this answer? :lol:


There were several comments about forcing a recording to a particular tuner. Everyone has their preferred way of doing things, that is mine.

Don't you have something more productive to do with your time than to criticize someone that is just trying to be helpful? What question were you answering?


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Recording on tuner 1 or 2 should not be a problem if you record everything, it is a DVR, I never watch anything live


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

GravelChan said:


> There were several comments about forcing a recording to a particular tuner. Everyone has their preferred way of doing things, that is mine.


It might be helpful to reference the post number in a response that appears later in the thread.


----------



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> It might be helpful to reference the post number in a response that appears later in the thread.


Sorry. I caused the confusion with my inquiry about HD recordings from TV2. I thought (apparently incorrectly) that we were done with the previous discussion and, well, I'm all about efficiency. You know: recycle, reuse. ...and the thread title was so very appropriate!


----------

